# NCV Juice



## VapeDude (1/6/15)

Hey guys, just wanted to know what the NCV Juices are like.

I've ordered Fruloops, Milked and strawBshake.

Edit* Can a mod please correct the thread name to NCV Juice. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Satans_Stick (1/6/15)

I bought some RedRish and StrawBshake, and I've vaped on the Fruloops before.... 

The flavours are amazing. The StrawBshake's flavour pops like mad and it really is like you're drinking a strawberry milkshake. 

The Fruloops has that proper cereal taste to it, and it is amazing, especially for an everyday kind of vape... 

I have the RedRish in at the moment, and you can taste that tangy liquorish in it. 

Thoroughly enjoying the NCV flavours. Definite winner you've got. I tested the Milked at VapeCon, but I can't form an unbiased opinion based on the few puffs I took there

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (1/6/15)

VapeDude said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to know what the NCV Juices are like.
> 
> I've ordered Fruloops, Milked and strawBshake.
> 
> Edit* Can a mod please correct the thread name to NCV Juice. Thanks


They're all really good. Can't go wrong with these juices.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeDude (1/6/15)

Thanks sounds good! Decent pricing too so might be a recurring thing if i like them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (1/6/15)

I tasted the Milked and strawBshake at Vapecon and on the setup NCV had, both tasted awesome for the brief time I spent vaping them. For me though strawBshake was the winner because it reminded me of strawberry Nesquik from childhood days, so I got myself a bottle. I haven't tried it on my setup as yet as I`ve still got the bottle standing with out the cap and nozzle. As soon as I`ve had a proper go I will update.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## moonunit (1/6/15)

Been vaping Fruloops and ordered some Milked. Really enjoying Fruloops, touch on the sweet side but the flavour has settled nicely since first trying it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (1/6/15)

Hey guys

Thanks for the kind words  Glad you are all enjoying them!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Ollie (1/6/15)

Ive had the Strawbshake and the Fruloops steeping for the past week... The have got a bit darker (obviously) and are even better then off the shelf! gonna keep these in my rotation for sure!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MunG (1/6/15)

hell yes,

They are awesome, agree to the sweet side of fruloops but damn they are all awesome. I got the full collection first time at vk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187 (1/6/15)

wish I had some Milked right now. I tasted it at Vapecon, but VK mixed up my order and gave me RedRish  no Milked for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (1/6/15)

@Vapington who won the comp you guys had running? Really enjoying the fruloops, should really have bought more...


----------



## Andre (1/6/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> @Vapington who won the comp you guys had running? Really enjoying the fruloops, should really have bought more...


Vapour Mountain won as far as I know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (1/6/15)

@Andre they won the juice bundle NCV had at their stand?


----------



## Andre (1/6/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> @Andre they won the juice bundle NCV had at their stand?


Oh, ok...I get it thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Vapington (2/6/15)

A gentleman by the name of Zaheer in Pretoria won.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------

